# Avicularia versicolor sling set-up



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm getting a couple of A.versicolor slings tomorrow and I thought i'd done plenty of research, as it turns out I may have done too much! Everywhere I look i'm getting conflicting ideas regarding humidity/substrate/enclosure size ect

So, how have you guys successfully raised yours?

Any help much appreciated


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/668234-spiderling-housing-care.html#post7992601


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/668234-spiderling-housing-care.html#post7992601


Thanks for that! How often should I mist the enclosure? And should I mist the substrate or just the sides, and let the moisture run down?

Sorry for all the basic questions, but it's the most simple of questions that the care sheets often miss out: victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

goodwin1234 said:


> Thanks for that! How often should I mist the enclosure? And should I mist the substrate or just the sides, and let the moisture run down?
> 
> Sorry for all the basic questions, but it's the most simple of questions that the care sheets often miss out: victory:


I tend to mist _Avicularia versicolor_ twice or three times a week, I mist the sides with a spray bottle (dont spray the spiderling as they hate it) and dampen the substrate slightly with water from a plastic syringe. As long as you have good ventilation then you shouldn't run into any problems. 

: victory:


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> I tend to mist _Avicularia versicolor_ twice or three times a week, I mist the sides with a spray bottle (dont spray the spiderling as they hate it) and dampen the substrate slightly with water from a plastic syringe. As long as you have good ventilation then you shouldn't run into any problems.
> 
> : victory:


Okie dokey! Sounds simple enough, maybe I was reading too much into it and over complicating things.

Cheers:2thumb:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

i use deli posts with 100s of holes in them all over evan in the lid i put the peat then put loads of moss. ps the holes are were the peat is so it sometimes comes out. i put 3-4 pipets of water on the lid every day buy the next day its bone dry its that dry the the peat is dust. i still have 24 from 25 most are juvies now.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

imagin ay ee ay ee shun XD 

- moving on, i tend to be sparing when i spray my avics - in fact i only spray them when i see the substrate going dry on top and instead just give them a micro water bowl glued at height - avics are tricky its why youve got to keep an eye out on them - theyre not casual drinkers! i also have a suspicion that over spraying is a common cause of avic deaths... and between us - my adult female a avic is virtually dry with a large water bowl - had her ages shes still active and healthy - so soggy and wet = no no, lots of airholes stick a water bowl in there for safe keeping - i have seen my grown on sling drink out of it.


----------



## JackH (Feb 17, 2012)

Mine I've had since tiny sling. Had for about 7 months. It's in a tall beaker with screw lid. Quite a few vent holes. Gets misted and fed once a week and seems to be doing great. Eats and molts fine


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

slit vented cricket tubs for small slings or screw lid jars with loads of vent holes and a fine mesh vent in the lid seems ot work ok for mine. I let them dry out between sprays, depending on weather about once or twice a week spray.

edit:

they also seem to much prefer maggots/flies and bean weevils to crickets and roaches.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks all for the input: victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Similar set up to what i raise praying mantids in


----------

